# CRC Synod adopts Belhar Confession



## mvdm (Jun 18, 2009)

Here is Rev. Bret McAtee's grim assessment:

Iron Ink - Christian Reformed Church Synod -- #4 Report


----------



## raekwon (Jun 18, 2009)

It hasn't been adopted. The vote was to _propose_ its adoption at the 2012 Synod.


----------



## Sven (Jun 18, 2009)

The RCA is the one that adopted it...and we all know that the CRC is always a few steps behind them. 

I'm all verklempt...talk amongst yourselves...here's a topic for ya...the Belhar Confession as a fourth Reformed Confession is neither Reformed nor a Confession...discuss.


----------



## mvdm (Jun 18, 2009)

raekwon said:


> It hasn't been adopted. The vote was to _propose_ its adoption at the 2012 Synod.



It has been adopted-- by this Synod. Hence the thread title.

This is a two step process. 

Step 1: Adoption by Synod.{where the real battle takes place--here there was no real battle}. 

Step 2. Ratified by subsequent Synod{which is a foregone conclusion, in my opinion}.

But, yes, to be clear, the CRC has not yet reached final adoption of the Belhar.


----------



## Seb (Jun 18, 2009)

The Cults and World Religions Forum? 

Seriously!?! Is that where you meant to put this?


----------



## mvdm (Jun 18, 2009)

Seb said:


> The Cults and World Religions Forum?
> 
> Seriously!?! Is that where you meant to put this?




Yes, I seriously did. Given that the social gospel/liberation theology found in the Belhar is a false gospel, it seemed the most appropriate forum. The linked article from a CRC minister in my first post argued even more pointedly that Belhar is an "anti-Christ" confession-- right in line with the Schaeffer quote in your signature. But if a mod thinks otherwise and wants to move it elsewhere, I'm fine with that too.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 18, 2009)

Having read through the Bel har, I can see trouble brewing down the line. My understanding is that there are already some issues brewing in some African churches over this being used to call for the acceptance of Homosexuality.


----------



## jetbrane (Jun 18, 2009)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Having read through the Bel har, I can see trouble brewing down the line. My understanding is that there are already some issues brewing in some African churches over this being used to call for the acceptance of Homosexuality.



As opposed to the trouble that has already been brewed for quite some time now?


----------



## Seb (Jun 18, 2009)

mvdm said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > The Cults and World Religions Forum?
> ...



Okay I can now see that, I too have big problems with the BC going to the next level in the CRC.

I took it to mean you were classifying the CRC as a Cult or World Religion since it was the only "religion" referenced in your OP.

I'll be the first to admit that CRC has a lot a problems and bad theology that they need to repent from, but I don't think they've reached the level of RCC, JW, Mormonism, etc. At least not yet.

My bad.

-----Added 6/18/2009 at 06:37:28 EST-----



jetbrane said:


> MrMerlin777 said:
> 
> 
> > Having read through the Bel har, I can see trouble brewing down the line. My understanding is that there are already some issues brewing in some African churches over this being used to call for the acceptance of Homosexuality.
> ...



Man, it seems like we in the CRC have got trouble every time Synod meets and most days ending in "Y".


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 18, 2009)

jetbrane said:


> MrMerlin777 said:
> 
> 
> > Having read through the Bel har, I can see trouble brewing down the line. My understanding is that there are already some issues brewing in some African churches over this being used to call for the acceptance of Homosexuality.
> ...




No, on top of the trouble that has been brewing.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 18, 2009)

For those who aren't familiar with the confession (from Wiki):



> Brief summary
> Essentially, the Belhar Confession is a collection of statements about unity, reconciliation, and justice among Christians. The confession is glossed with supporting references from the Bible.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks to me like its a race to Gomorrah and they're wanting to play catch up.


----------



## Edward (Jun 18, 2009)

Seb said:


> The Cults and World Religions Forum?
> 
> Seriously!?! Is that where you meant to put this?



I didn't notice that. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------

